# replacing main AC Duct



## shan2themax (Jun 24, 2010)

So, how involved is replacing the main ductwork on a heatpump..... I am going to attatch a partial picture of what it looks like around the ducting under the house.  The runoffs have been replaced, but I need to replace the register boots, and the main ductwork... My heatpump is new, installed in 2008 and it cant cool my small house down to 70 degrees during the day.... (the house is approx 1100 square feet).  I have called several local hvac companies and it seems that either they are reallly  super lazy or business is really really good and they dont need mine because I cant even get someone to come over and look at the ductwork to tell me what it would cost to replace it..... I am by no means an HVAC person, but I can take something apart and put it back together as well as the next person with direction and instructions..... I have searched some on the internet but am not really finding anything and I am sure that it is verbage that I am using...... I installed a new thermostat and also bought a thermostat with humidity % on it to compare temps and they are within 1 degree of each other at all times.... so, I am just really frustrated by the lack of people in my area willing to work .... and it just amazes me at the lack of customer service......


and yes I know I asked this question last year, but never fully got an answer.... so, I am asking again!

FYI... ductwork is supposively original to the house (1979) so its not that old, but it looks like it is in awful shape and when you look into the return air vents it looks like it is hap hazardly put together....... when I had the runoffs replaced the guy did retape some spots but I just feel like there are leaks, sometimes after it has rained it smells musty in the house.....

so, back to the question at hand..... how involved would it be and is it in any way shape or form a DIY project?  and what is the proper ' verbage'


----------



## kok328 (Jun 24, 2010)

Your verbage doesn't sound too out of line "main duct" and/or "manifold" would be fine.
I knew what your were referring too without looking at the pic.
I don't think that the contractors in you area or any area are lazy but, this is a labor intensive job in a not so desirable location (under the house).  They can troubleshoot and repair several A/C units in a day and make big money or spend several days on your job for a fraction of what they could be making elsewhere.  Honestly, I wouldn't want the job either.  However with the proper tools, manpower and compatible components, it wouldn't be that hard to where it can't/shouldn't be done.


----------



## shan2themax (Jun 24, 2010)

thanks for the reply...... where could I find a guide to doing this myself.... it is labor intensive...and I am willing to pay for it.... but... my electric bill is skyrocketing by the month and I need to get it fixed.... not opposed to doing it myself, just dont know where to find the information to get started....


----------



## silentdub (Jun 29, 2010)

I have someone doing my ductwork because I hate dealing with it.

I have gotten good responses from people on craigslist. If you put an ad up that you are looking for someone, you will get a bite or two, there are a lot of people that did duct work in new houses that are out of work due to the housing market, you may be able to find someone.


----------



## handyguys (Jun 30, 2010)

have any better pictures? I cant really tell whats what in that one.

Are you SURE you actually need to replace your ducts? Perhaps your time and money would be better spent insulating and sealing them and upgrading insulation.


----------



## shan2themax (Jun 30, 2010)

handyguys said:


> have any better pictures? I cant really tell whats what in that one.
> 
> Are you SURE you actually need to replace your ducts? Perhaps your time and money would be better spent insulating and sealing them and upgrading insulation.



NO, Im not sure... but they are pretty disgusting looking from teh inside... IdK how much insulating I can do.... the ducting is sitting on the ground basically... I will try to get some better shots of under the house.....


----------



## handyguys (Jun 30, 2010)

Is the duct solid or flexible? Insulated or not currently insulated? 

if its metal, uninsulated (maybe thats what I see in part of the pic) and on the ground, if its not rusted too bad it can just be re-attached, re-secured, sealed and insulated.

There is an aluminum tape and mastic made for this.


----------

